# Niente accelerazione grafica con ati-drivers-8.452 [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Ho letto e riletto i post relativi a problemi simili al mio sia sul forum che altrove, sperimentato un sacco, ma ancora niente.

Sul mio portatile ASUS ho questa scheda video:

```
candasus linux # lspci | grep Radeon

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
```

su un architettura a 64 bit (con processore AMD Athlon 64 Mobile).

Uso i driver proprietari ati-drivers-8.452 su kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8.

Sono passato a questi dopo aver provato per un po' quelli open, ma anche avendo configurato tutto a dovere non andavano bene.

Ho compilato il kernel come indicato nella guida del wiki e l'ho seguita passo passo, ma non riesco ad ottenere l'accelerazione grafica.

Questo il mio xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "fbdevhw"

    Load  "type1"

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "xtrap"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "GLcore"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "i2c"

    Load  "drm"

    Load  "bitmap"

    Load  "ddc"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

   Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "mouse"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel"  "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Acer"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    Option         "DPMS"

    HorizSync      30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh    56.0 - 75.0

    Modeline       "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

    DisplaySize    330 210 # Dimensioni del monitor in millimetri!

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "fglrx"

    VendorName     "ATI"

    Option         "BusType" "PCI"

    BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

    Option       "Accel" "true"

    Option       "backingstore" "true"

    Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option       "DRI" "true"

    Option       "mtrr" "off"

    Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" #perchè non l'ho compilato come modulo

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option         "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option         "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option          "BIOSHotkeys" "on"

    Option         "ColorTiling" "on"

    Option          "MetaModes" "1280x1024"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024_60.00"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

E questi i Warning e gli errori riscontrati in Xorg.0.log:

```
candasus linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "BIOSHotkeys" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ColorTiling" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "MetaModes" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) Mouse1: No Device specified, looking for one...

candasus linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2

(EE) fglrx(0): [pcie] Failed to gather memory of size 262144Kb for PCIe. Error (-1014)

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

Dove sbaglio?

----------

## Tigerwalk

GLcore in xorg.conf mi pare che vada commentato (controlla)

Controlla la sezione DRM  nel kernel che probabilmente non è attivata

Aggiungi questa sezione nell'xorg.conf

```
Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

EDIT: segui la guida di questo link:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

----------

## canduc17

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> GLcore in xorg.conf mi pare che vada commentato (controlla)

 Non cambia nulla abilitata o meno...

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Controlla la sezione DRM nel kernel che probabilmente non è attivata

 Certo che non è attivata, nella guida dice di non attivarla!

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Aggiungi questa sezione nell'xorg.conf
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 Fatto, ma non cambia nulla...

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> EDIT: segui la guida di questo link:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

 Ma è per i driver open!

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   GLcore in xorg.conf mi pare che vada commentato (controlla) Non cambia nulla abilitata o meno...
> 
>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Controlla la sezione DRM nel kernel che probabilmente non è attivata Certo che non è attivata, nella guida dice di non attivarla!
> 
>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Aggiungi questa sezione nell'xorg.conf
> ...

 

A me, così va l'accelerazione ed il 3D.....(prova...)

----------

## canduc17

Ho già provato tutto, ma non mi funziona...non capisco come tu sia riuscito a fare funzionare i driver closed seguendo la guida per quelli open!

Altre idee?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ho già provato tutto, ma non mi funziona...non capisco come tu sia riuscito a fare funzionare i driver closed seguendo la guida per quelli open!
> 
> Altre idee?

 

Sul fisso , con un ati 9800 pro quindi abbastanza vecchiotta i driver nuovi non funzionano. Ho dovuto fare il downgrade di qualche versione prima di trovare quella giusta per la mia scheda. Il consiglio che ti posso dare è provare driver piu vecchi.

----------

## canduc17

Tipo tu che versione hai installato per quella scheda?

Però il supporto AIGLX c'è sollo dalla 8.42.3 in poi...

----------

## Tigerwalk

Scusa l'altra volta ero di fretta, adesso ti do delle info più precise che spero possano aoitarti!

```
qlist -Iv | grep ati-drivers

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3
```

```
glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
```

```
uname -r

2.6.23-gentoo-r3
```

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m
```

```
agpgart e intel-agp

in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

questa è la guida che ho seguito:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

Comunque, alla fine, sono riuscito a far funzionare compiz solo seguendo questo howto, tanto l'anima è la stessa....

Se ti serve altro fammi sapere!

----------

## xveilsidex

io ho ancora gli 8.32.5! Non m interessa compiz e robe varie sul desktop per questo rimango con quelli !

----------

## canduc17

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> io ho ancora gli 8.32.5! Non m interessa compiz e robe varie sul desktop per questo rimango con quelli !

   :Shocked:  ...ah beh, grazie...allora se non usassi l'accelerazione 3D andrebbero bene tutti!

----------

## canduc17

Ho risolto chiedendo sul forum internazionale qui.

Il problema stava nello xorg.conf, con il seguente và tutto a meraviglia:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier    "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

   Screen   0    "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

#  Option      "AIGLX" "off"

#      uncomment  the above if you have lockups and such while running 3d stuff

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "fb"

   Load  "fglrx"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "vbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option      "omit XFree86-DGA"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

   Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel"  "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DisplaySize  330 210

   Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

   Option      "Textured2D" "on"

   Option      "TexturedXrender" "true"

#  Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#   you may not need the above, so leave it commented initially.

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   "video"

   Mode    0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite" "enable"

EndSection 
```

Anche compiz-fusion và benissimo.

Saluto.

----------

